# DNP cycle log



## Moneytoblow (Oct 20, 2011)

It's finally cooled down enough to run DNP. I plan to run this for 20days.

Day1-200mg
Day2-400mg
Day3-400mg

*Day4-400mg (today)
*AM cardio- 60min treadmill
PM cardio- 30min bicycle 

Down 2lbs so far, and I'm feeling very warm.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 20, 2011)

That's a lot of cardio for DNP bro, Just keep your temp in check for sure! Make sure to take a cold ass shower afterwards too. 

I am looking forward to your log, should be good.


----------



## pieguy (Oct 20, 2011)

20 days at 400mg daily is a bit on the heavy side. Keep the water consumption up like crazy, even if you're not thirsty. If you don't, you're going to pay for it later.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't know how I skipped over that it was going to be ran for 20 days! 

Why not work your dosage up slower in that case?


----------



## yerg (Oct 20, 2011)

subbed again....... Hope its cool enough money!!!


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 21, 2011)

*Day5*- 400mg

Am cardio- 45min bike
Weights- Delts/traps/tris

Had to use ECA this morning. I feel a little more tired than usual.


----------



## yerg (Oct 21, 2011)

what is your sweat like bro??? Is it yellow??? Not trying to be gross, just learnin


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 21, 2011)

yerg said:


> what is your sweat like bro??? Is it yellow??? Not trying to be gross, just learnin



Normal sweat so far.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 21, 2011)

How's the weight looking?


----------



## yerg (Oct 21, 2011)

So today is day 5?? correct??  How are you feeling??? can you work out without getting drenched????


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 21, 2011)

How does cardio feel? Is your head feeling like it is swelling, throbbing, or elevating in temperature?


----------



## yerg (Oct 21, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> How does cardio feel? Is your head feeling like it is swelling, throbbing, or elevating in temperature?


 Have you used DNP anxious?


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I had a dumb 30 day run in with it awhile back. 

To this day I resent the dumb fu** who told me I could run it for 15 on 7 off, then 15 on again. 

I have since done much more research, and learned that I need to look everything up prior to taking it. lmao.


----------



## yerg (Oct 21, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> I had a dumb 30 day run in with it awhile back.
> 
> To this day I resent the dumb fu** who told me I could run it for 15 on 7 off, then 15 on again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 21, 2011)

yerg said:


> So today is day 5?? correct??  How are you feeling??? can you work out without getting drenched????



yes. After a workout I'm pretty soaked. I feel slightly more lethargic than usual. I'll probably use more stims as the cycle goes on.



anxious1 said:


> How does cardio feel? Is your head feeling like it is swelling, throbbing, or elevating in temperature?



Feels normal so far.



anxious1 said:


> How's the weight looking?



Forgot to weigh this morning, will be doing it tomorrow in the AM.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 21, 2011)

yerg said:


> anxious1 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a dumb 30 day run in with it awhile back.
> ...


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> yes. After a workout I'm pretty soaked. I feel slightly more lethargic than usual. I'll probably use more stims as the cycle goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look forward to seeing your weight loss. Try taking in more electrolytes, potassium, and I highly recommend pedialiyte.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 22, 2011)

*Day6* - 200mg

Down another pound since my last weigh in. also lost nearly a 1/2inch on my waist since i started the cycle. Backing off the dose a little and letting it build up.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 22, 2011)

What made you back off the dosage? Any bad sides? 

Were you Having issues doing the cardio? 

Congrats on the 1/2 inch


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 22, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> What made you back off the dosage? Any bad sides?
> 
> Were you Having issues doing the cardio?
> 
> Congrats on the 1/2 inch



No, I've been keeping up the cardio just fine so far. I backed up the dose so I could run it a little longer and keep sides down- and possibly get more out of it.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan... 
I learned higher dosages, make for some knarly up-keep. 

Is this your first run of DNP?


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 22, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Sounds like a good plan...
> I learned higher dosages, make for some knarly up-keep.
> 
> Is this your first run of DNP?



Yes


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I take it you're loving it. 

What supps are you using in conjunction with the DNP? 
You already mentioned the ECA.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 22, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> I take it you're loving it.
> 
> What supps are you using in conjunction with the DNP?
> You already mentioned the ECA.



Other than ECA, I use T3 @50mcg ED and prop at 50mg eod (im on trt).


----------



## yerg (Oct 22, 2011)

Sides getting worse as the days go by????


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 22, 2011)

yerg said:


> Sides getting worse as the days go by????



Yeah, it's not unbearable though.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 23, 2011)

*Day7*- 0mg
Weight: down another .5 lbs as of this morning.

I've been having a bloody runny nose all day today, ontop of feeling like shit. I also have been experiencing terrible nausea. I'm going to go off for a couple days.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 23, 2011)

What was you water intake at? 

Your body was probably shourt on minerals, specifically potassium, and sodium bro.  
DNP kills your body's mineral balance.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 24, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> What was you water intake at?
> 
> Your body was probably shourt on minerals, specifically potassium, and sodium bro.
> DNP kills your body's mineral balance.



2-3 gallons per day


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> 2-3 gallons per day



Were you taking in extra minerals?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 24, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> *Day7*- 0mg
> Weight: down another .5 lbs as of this morning.
> 
> I've been having a bloody runny nose all day today, ontop of feeling like shit. I also have been experiencing terrible nausea. I'm going to go off for a couple days.



DNP is a poison bro, sorry to hear about the bad sides but i'm not surprised to hear it. Any reason you dont just throw out the rest and use something safer?? If something gave me a bloody nose in less than a week and was making me sick (all while doing continual internal damage) I wouldnt run it, just my .02 but there are better ways to cut. good luck and feel better bro


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 24, 2011)

^^^ 
Bro, nicotine is a poison as well, yet is legal to use in cigarettes. People use, drink poisonous substances daily, but they do it in moderation... Vitamin B is dangerous if you take too much... 

I do agree there are safer ways to cut, but DNP is one of the best. 
I don't think he has the right on cycle support going for his use of DNP. That is why he is experiencing certain sides.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 24, 2011)

*Day7*- 0mg

Energy is up quite a bit and I feel a lot better. I'm still getting some nosebleeds though, and slight nausea. 



anxious1 said:


> Were you taking in extra minerals?



5-6 multivitamins a day, and some potassium pills. Also used V8 juice to try and keep electrolytes balanced.


----------



## spaemp3 (Oct 24, 2011)

dnp is a crazy compound. Clen is harsh enough for me , Thanks for loggin bro


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 24, 2011)

Damn, can't edit my post. Ment to type day8.


----------



## yerg (Oct 24, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> Damn, can't edit my post. Ment to type day8.


 You still going strong on dnp?? or did u quit?  Maybe like anxious said, add vits and minerals with your water...


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 24, 2011)

If you're on those vits, then try having two glasses a day of pedialyte. 

Are you running taurine? 

Also, asprine thins your blood. Try staying off it for a few days.


----------



## GXR64 (Oct 24, 2011)

need to up your electrolytes while on DNP


----------



## Colestar (Oct 25, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> *Day7*- 0mg
> 
> Energy is up quite a bit and I feel a lot better. I'm still getting some nosebleeds though, and slight nausea.
> 
> ...


 

I see your back on....did you start back on 400mg? How much weight are you hoping to loose?




GXR64 said:


> need to up your electrolytes while on DNP


 
You can buy electrolyte tablets at any vitamin shop...


----------



## cottonmouth (Oct 25, 2011)

I would be chugging v8 all day on DNP. Cant wait to try it. 

Good luck man.


----------



## big60235 (Oct 25, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> If you're on those vits, then try having two glasses a day of pedialyte.
> 
> Are you running taurine?
> 
> Also, asprine thins your blood. Try staying off it for a few days.



100% truth above. I have to take about 4 times the amount of vits because of the increase in water consumption flushes them out so quick. I drink a bunch of pedialyte, and pop L-Taurine like candy to stop cramping. I hate V8 so I don't drink it but it's great too. 

I get nose bleeds often when I've taken DNP in the past. For me it's a sign that I'm dehydrated. Which causes my mucus membrains to dry out and crack. Try lining your nose with Vaseline, put a little bit on a q-tip and lightly cover the inside of the nostril. It should help with the nose bleeding. 

I would also suggest that you try to minimize the wild swings in your DNP intake. If your not sure how your body will react slowly step up the mg's. Those swings can really increase the negative sides. 

I have also found that a sugar free Red Bull can help increase your energy for a workout. Plus it has L-Tuarine in it. 

Good luck and keep posting your log.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 26, 2011)

*Update:* sorry I haven't been posting guys. A lot of fucked up things have been happening to me these last couple of days. I had to bury my dog today that I've taken care of since I was 12 (died from kidney disease). I didn't think it would bother me that much, but when she was put to sleep in my arms it really got to me.

Yesterday I pulled a muscle in my shoulder and haven't been able to use my right arm at all. The pain made me take a couple hydrocodones and I had an adverse reaction to the meds and wound up being sick and thew up the entire day while feeling miserable. I haven't been on DNP in the last couple of days and I don't think i will continue. The nose bleeds and the general feeling of shit while on DNP really deters me from using it. Rather than deal with those sides I would rather add 30mins of cardio to my training and/or take out some carbs from my diet. Sorry I couldn't run this a bit longer but I hope you guys make the best decision for yourselves on the safe use of DNP. Best of luck to you all and thank you for watching.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> *Update:* sorry I haven't been posting guys. A lot of fucked up things have been happening to me these last couple of days. I had to bury my dog today that I've taken care of since I was 12 (died from kidney disease). I didn't think it would bother me that much, but when she was put to sleep in my arms it really got to me.
> 
> Yesterday I pulled a muscle in my shoulder and haven't been able to use my right arm at all. The pain made me take a couple hydrocodones and I had an adverse reaction to the meds and wound up being sick and thew up the entire day while feeling miserable. I haven't been on DNP in the last couple of days and I don't think i will continue. The nose bleeds and the general feeling of shit while on DNP really deters me from using it. Rather than deal with those sides I would rather add 30mins of cardio to my training and/or take out some carbs from my diet. Sorry I couldn't run this a bit longer but I hope you guys make the best decision for yourselves on the safe use of DNP. Best of luck to you all and thank you for watching.




DNP isn't a joke, maybe eventually you could try a clen/t3 stack. 

Sorry to hear about your dog man. I love my dog, and know how that goes. 
Just take of your home life and you'll get back into it. 

There are some good guys here as you know, who are willing to help however they can.


----------



## Colestar (Oct 27, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your dog. I had to put my 6 yr old terrier asleep due to cancer recently. Very sad 

Your smart to lay off the dnp right now...too many negative sides that yiur body doesn't need.

Hope all is well soon


----------



## yerg (Oct 27, 2011)

Good info in this thread IMO.. Shows how volitile DNP is.. Not for everyone for sure!  Very sorry to hear about your dog.




Moneytoblow said:


> *Update:* sorry I haven't been posting guys. A lot of fucked up things have been happening to me these last couple of days. I had to bury my dog today that I've taken care of since I was 12 (died from kidney disease). I didn't think it would bother me that much, but when she was put to sleep in my arms it really got to me.
> 
> Yesterday I pulled a muscle in my shoulder and haven't been able to use my right arm at all. The pain made me take a couple hydrocodones and I had an adverse reaction to the meds and wound up being sick and thew up the entire day while feeling miserable. I haven't been on DNP in the last couple of days and I don't think i will continue. The nose bleeds and the general feeling of shit while on DNP really deters me from using it. Rather than deal with those sides I would rather add 30mins of cardio to my training and/or take out some carbs from my diet. Sorry I couldn't run this a bit longer but I hope you guys make the best decision for yourselves on the safe use of DNP. Best of luck to you all and thank you for watching.


----------

